# True Morels



## Salty dog (Apr 11, 2012)

Coming in from Oregon.


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow they are getting whites already. With the early spring this year we will be seeing them soon. Used to pick Morels by the bucket as a kid and sautee with butter, S&P and call it a meal. Should be seeing ramps and fiddle heads soon as well. 

Dave


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 11, 2012)

Morels are awesome, easily one of my favorite mushrooms. Half-easy to find here in Sweden. 
Got a friend with a freezer full of them, gotta buy some of him now. Damn you.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 11, 2012)

I am hoping we get some warmer weather by next week so I can find some while I am out Turkey Hunting. Love'em.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 11, 2012)

Scott, send me a PM if you have the time when they arrive. The Wife and I have been planning on making a return trip to your restaurant soon, as in the next couple of weeks and would love the opportunity to have some morels. Hopefully this time I won't get a speeding ticket driving up to Wisconsin :cop: as I am still on probation until late June.

P.S. I will be bringing a few knives up for show and tell and I definitely have to see your new Mario Suji.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 11, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Wow they are getting whites already. With the early spring this year we will be seeing them soon. Used to pick Morels by the bucket as a kid and sautee with butter, S&P and call it a meal. Should be seeing ramps and fiddle heads soon as well.
> 
> Dave



We have been getting ramps from california and jersey for couple weeks now and will be picking ramps in CT this week. Crab from the chesapeake has been coming in for almost 2 weeks now, about a month earlier than usual I think. Spring has been crazy so far this year.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 11, 2012)

Better get some water in that Hangiri.


Oh yeah and those mushrooms look fantastic!


----------



## Duckfat (Apr 11, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> Crab from the chesapeake has been coming in for almost 2 weeks now, about a month earlier than usual I think.



Just got done pan frying some soft shelled crabs.

Dave


----------

